# Darker veins on newer leaves of amazon swords



## Alyssum (Feb 23, 2015)

My 55g tank is pretty new (about 2 months), but I've only had a good number of plants for about 6 weeks. I have sand substrate with flourish tabs along with medium light. I started out adding one dose of CSM+B, KH2PO4, KNO3, Iron, and K2SO4 a week to see how the plants would do. My first problem was my plants were yellowing, particularly the dwarf sag and pennywort. Then I started to notice my amazon swords had about 1-2 leaves going clear at the tips. I decided to bump things up to twice a week. I've been also adding excel, though not at the recommended dosage because I have jungle val. I was adding it slowly to acclimate them, about half the dose and that is recommended and slowly increased. They haven't melted yet which is good. Today is my first day of dosing the full amount recommended on the bottle. Anyway, I bumped up the dosage of the macros/micros to twice a week about 3 weeks ago and my pennywort/dwarf sag improved. I thought the dwarf sag was doing poorly because of the bad yellowing leaves at the start, but when I was rearranging some of the plants I noticed a lot of runners. Anyway, I noticed the newer leaves on my amazon swords are a bit light colored and the veins are a bit dark. I read this is a magnesium deficiency, but it appears dosing this is not so straight forward. My water has a GH is 12, but that doesn't really pin point how much is in the water. I don't even know if this is a magnesium deficiency. Any help would be appreciated.

Here are some pictures. The first one is more accurate color wise.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think it's harmful, my Amazon Sword did this when it grew in high light, it even grew red!


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## imcmaster (Jan 30, 2015)

For what it is worth, the Seachem deficiency chart has two reasons why veins may be dark, with chlorosis between: Sulfur and Iron.
I don't have this sword plant, so can't comment if it looks normal or not.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

This is normal. Your plants are healthy.

I have seen this question asked several times in the past. Would you mind if I added your photograph to my database for aquatic plant deficiencies? www.DeficiencyFinder.com?

I think it will be helpful to others. I can give you credit using your screen name or real name, whichever you prefer.


----------



## Alyssum (Feb 23, 2015)

Good to hear. I have more pics if those are unclear, just to make sure:



















I cleaned the brown algae off after this picture was taken :tongue: You are free to use my pictures, I don't mind. My username would be okay.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Thank you, I've added a new entry with your photos here:
http://deficiencyfinder.com/?page_id=1052


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Zapins - your site is an excellent resource, thankyou.


----------

